

Need a Study Break to Refresh? Maybe Not, Say Researchers - sayemm
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/10/101014144318.htm

======
bobdert
While I agree that will power is based on your belief of your ability I cannot
help but wonder of how effective it is to keep studying without breaks for
memory retention and recall. If you read in "Use Your Head" by Tony Buzan
there are graphs that show that the longer someone studies for the worse
memory retention and recall becomes thus making it totally ineffective and
pointless to exert the willpower to keep study for extended periods of time.

~~~
sayemm
Interesting Tony Buzan book, just ordered it - thanks; love the videos of him
on YouTube.

I agree, taking breaks makes working efficient; I liked the reminder of this
article on willpower and pushing ourselves even harder sometimes. Sort of like
endurance in running.

